# Recovery with some extra tips



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

well..so I've posted lots of recovery topics...but people won't seem to recover...So I try to put it as easy as possible with some tips here...

First of in recovery you need to avoid stress - if you're late for school, don't rush there (same goes for job), don't waste your time trying to do everything at once, do one thing at once instead.

relax - take a break from all the stress and do something you enjoy instead.

get a hobby / stay distracted - you need something to enjoy, if you like singing, go sing, try making your own songs. If you like computers, learn about them, go hack.

Get sleep - if you can't fall asleep at desired time and you have to wake up early, then screw waking up early, don't waste your mental health for a meeting that wouldn't matter anyway.

socialize - call your parents, a friend, maybe invite them over =).

Don't fear the DP - once a scary thought enters you just don't care about it, ignore it.

Tell yourself you're gonna be fine - "you're gonna be fine $user (ehm..$user is unix..means "username"...in real life it goes like: You're gonna be fine (name here)).

Realize it, you're not insane, your head just needs a break - stop trying to figure out WHAT you have, what you have is already in front of you: DP. accept it and fuck! throw away your giant list with "possible disorders", you won't need it.

Lift all your burdens off your shoulders - cry out, talk about it, soon you'll see they will be gone.

Don't fight the DP - Don't fight it, fighting your defense is pointless, just throw yourself at it, and it won't have a reason to be there.

Get rid of all causes - if anxiety is your cause, beat it, if depression is your cause, beat it, if traumas is what caused it, let go.

those are the steps you NEED in recovery, and what's after the "-" is my example of it or a deeper/easier way to tell you how.

NOW RECOVER FOR FUCK SAKE! YOU OWE YOURSELF THAT AFTER ALL THE PAIN!


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll try to recover. If not for me, for fuck sake then!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

nix said:


> I'll try to recover. If not for me, for fuck sake then!


YES YES YES!! GOGO!! RECOVERY!! you deserve it!! WOOT!!
And don't be afraid to ask any questions etc, I'll reply as soon as possible.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reminders. Having a day so this helped.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

CindyinMT said:


> Thanks for the reminders. Having a day so this helped.


=) glad to help.


----------



## Sportsking831 (Jul 22, 2010)

xerei-

ur absolutely right,,,, when i play golf or something like tht or hang wit friends.. i feel like i dont even have it..i got it from lyme disease... which sucks... but im almost done with my antibiotics and im feeling better each and everyday! thanks for the reminders ur so right


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Sportsking831 said:


> xerei-
> 
> ur absolutely right,,,, when i play golf or something like tht or hang wit friends.. i feel like i dont even have it..i got it from lyme disease... which sucks... but im almost done with my antibiotics and im feeling better each and everyday! thanks for the reminders ur so right


Even from an illness like flu which can give a DP-like feeling most of it is actually in your head, you make it worse, but even then, you can get it away with positive thinking etc, aswell as the cure to the bottom problem.
Great thing that you're feeling better =) God be with ya brother.


----------

